# MIPS assembly calculator



## ronhum (Sep 5, 2002)

I am doing a project for class where I have to develope an assembly calculator for MIPS that will take inputs such as 3 * (4 - 12). 

I am trying to understand how I would tokenize that in MIPS. I am new to lower level programming so if anyone out there is an expert speak up. 

I was going to start out reading it into a string and then converting it to postfix and then doing the operations. But, I need to understand how to get it into memory correctly for use. Any ideas?


----------

